# New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry



## anderson (May 28, 2002)




----------



## nERD (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

what the hell..


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (nERD)*

wtf...where did these come from


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (nERD)*









What is that? toyota echo???








and is it me or is the suv lowered? it looks like it needs a camber kit....


----------



## anderson (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (sturat_7)*

From Brasil. It´s a new Vw´s "Popular" car, Low price, Low lux, ....


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

I think the white one is kinda cute but the crossfox is not my style. has MAD wheel gap.


----------



## turbojoe (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (Erin713)*

strange....


----------



## Dock337 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (turbojoe)*

eech!


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

quick somebody kill it!







step on it!







it's getting away!


----------



## anderson (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (nbrooke23)*

this car SUC**!!!








It´s tooooooooooooooooooooo ugly


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

How is this even remotely Mark IV related?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

Crossfox has potential.
The other one makes me want to build a clock tower.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (judoGTI)*

damn thats a strange lookin car


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

shifter looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Vapormike)*

the first one is a wanna be geo metro/civic si without the si....the second is a wanna be jeep liberty/wanna be the answer to bmw's X3
Just my opinion


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

this so-called "Best Cars Website" has some twisted humor going on.


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd pimp a Crossfox. It's atleast nice to see some homage to the old names (i.e. Fox), although I don't necessarily want to see a new Quantum.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

total crap.
If the first one didn't look as tall as it does long it might look decent.
The second one ... just looks like a 500 kg piece of recycled plastic, I wouldn't even ride in that thing for fear of my life/dignity


----------



## Passetta00 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*

The CrossFox is ok, buth the other one is just hideous


----------



## Spoof11 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

Never put those cars on this website again......thats a discrace!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (Spoof11)*

Oh the Fox so rocks!
Don't be dissing the Fox.


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (efritsch)*

Concepts........


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (FarFromWerkin)*

http://www.3harts.nl/scoops/index.htm


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

Don't know why yall are so ishy about that Fox. 
With some power and simple susp mods, that lil "new gen" car would blow the livin **** out of any MKIV. Most MKIIIs probably also. Think of it more as a "roots" style VW for the modern era.


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

The new Fox's are killer! Lupoesqe......Camber what? Take a look at the ass of yer own car...


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I was wondering here, what's it got for a powerplant, It sure as hell wouldn't be longitudinal like the old foxes would it? Anyone have any info on the powerplant one of these would come with? TIA.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

I like em


----------



## DCIFOX (Jan 12, 2003)

Haters talking trash again.. good ol' Vortex. I'd be willing to bet that if this car was offered in Europe under a name other than Fox, half these Motherhumping basterds would be singing a different song.


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (siuson2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_








What is that? toyota echo???








and is it me or is the suv lowered? it looks like it needs a camber kit....
















Wait a second; didn’t it look like a Civic SiR before? Oh, my mistake that’s what all the other whiners were sniveling about the mk5 Golf.
WTF, it’s starting to sound like VW gets just as much garbage said about it as Honda does.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (DCIFOX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCIFOX* »_Haters talking trash again.. good ol' Vortex. I'd be willing to bet that if this car was offered in Europe under a name other than Fox, half these Motherhumping basterds would be singing a different song.

mmmMMMmmm
a "modern" dub that size...with a built 1.8T and some coilovers????
oh hell ya!








Finally, a NEW VW I would actually buy and drive!


----------



## DOTY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

Looks too much like a mini-van for me, but i dont really mind it. I just would never own one. I do like the crossfox a little though...


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

I would buy a Crossfox!
In new York -nothing better! You can sneak in every hole in the traffic, parking- excellent!
And after all you are still driving a VW!
Did you see a Mitsubishi IO?
A little copy of a Montero/Padjero and with a 900 cc engine.
Not bad!


----------



## girlslovespeed (Nov 9, 2004)

i dont know about the Crossfox its so small i think i will stick with the GTI and then maybe go for a R32


----------



## super_otter (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

I lurve the crossfox!!!!! I wanna diesel one with loads of bhp purleeese..... Hope VW bring them to the UK, I'll be first in the queue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_Don't know why yall are so ishy about that Fox. 
With some power and simple susp mods, that lil "new gen" car would blow the livin **** out of any MKIV. Most MKIIIs probably also. Think of it more as a "roots" style VW for the modern era. 
 Thank You Count Bart







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Foxs are pretty awesome handling and hardy cars.......I went from a Mark IV to one of them and this car never ceases to amaze me. This car has taken more abuse and had mechanical probs that even one of the lesser ones would've sidelined any Mark 3 or 4







Granted maybe some of the designs maybe off a bit but its good to see them continuing to build rugged reliable and Fun VW's that never seem to make it here. If they did I think a different would be whistled


----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (anderson)*

i like the interior on the first one, and it looks like it would be fun to toss around...aww hell, i like it
i'd paint it black though


_Modified by cra2y86 at 2:33 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## VdubLuv82 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (icky1.8T)*

best, awsome, simply amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (VdubLuv82)*

gross, nasty, break out the dynamite


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (GTIce)*

do they plan on building it on a lupo or polo platform? id have to know more about it before i could make up my mind about it. as far as styling im not really digging it, i guess it could grow on me though. i just want vw to bring a car thats smaller than the golf to the U.S. btw wasnt the fox like a "small jetta" not a hatch back?


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: New VW car...... FOX Pepper e Crossfox BIIIIIIG PHOTOS! sorry (ZoSo914)*

I would sooo buy either one of those vehicles.
Please VW, bring those(or something similar) to Canada. 
Lord knows cars like the Phaeton were so uncalled for, we need something SMALL!


----------

